

Startup Idea: Tell me who to vote for - billboebel
http://startup-ideas.posterous.com/tell-me-who-to-vote-for

======
devmonk
I analyzed your tweets, site, etc. myself, and odds are good that you are a
capitalist but would be better off voting for a Democrat. I say this because
1. You are a Hokie, 2. You are schmoozing with big wigs of companies that
might end up killing conversations with you if they found out that you weren't
a Democrat, and 3. You tweet a significant amount, leading me to believe that
communication about what you are doing seems more important to you than the
business of what you are doing or thinking of other ideas, and imo this sort
of self-absorbed sharing is a tendency of those of the more liberal sort.

------
getonit
There were a few of these knocking around just before the last UK elections...
you answered 30-odd questions about your political views, and the site then
rates your agreement with each party's policies.

~~~
jamesteow
We made one for the U.S. elections except focusing on every single candidate
instead of party.

<http://www.votereports.org/>

Also one which focuses on people in your social circle + other sources.

<http://www.circlevoting.com/>

